# Professional Cooking - does the year matter?



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

I checked this out of the library and have been reading it, and would like to get a copy for myself. I'll probably go the ebay route and wondered, does it matter which year the book is? Are some better than others or are the differences marginal?


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

For the money involved, just look through the Amazon link and buy the newest edition. 
Just my opinion though....


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

i got mine on amazon for about $40 when it goes for around 80. if you wait long enough you can get it for cheap.


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

See - that's the thing, I have seen some for as little as $10 (then add shipping) - an older edition - I think 1999 maybe. I just wondered if that would be good enough, with only minor differences from later editions, or if it's imperative to get a really new one.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

i dont know if the old versions our different or not, if wait probaly after xmas the price will drop but keep checking becasue it will go back up eventualy.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

I guess it depends on why you want it. Just to have because it is a classic, to learn basic cooking.

The new one is just more current. Updated nutritional information, new food pyrimid, updated food safety and work conditions, more websites, new equipment or ingredients, food science etc.. The basic techniques and recipes will stay the same after all a Mornay has been a Mornay for about 100 years. However the other recipes will be a bit more trendy. Food, like fashion changes with trends. The hot ingredient one year (like sundried tomatoes) becomes boring and pedestrian the next. However the ideas are still pretty good, any edition would make an excellent reference.


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for all of the responses! I ended up picking up an older version for $14 shipped, on Ebay.

I really just want it to learn the basics. I had borrowed one from the public library and enjoyed reading it - and coincidentally the one I found on Ebay is the same edition as that one. 

Since I'm not in the food industry and don't ever really plan to be, the things that I want to learn are things that don't change much over a few years.


----------

